# Baked Vegetable Medley



## Quizzie (Apr 21, 2006)

This will be the hit of the evening. It is an easy combo of fresh vegetables
slighlty mixed to perfection. Then baked.

 Preheat oven 350'
4-6 Yellow Squash (cut in 1/4 inch slices)
4-6 Green Zuchinni same cut as squash
4-6 Carrots "                 "
1 pkg. Broccolli floretts
1 pkg. Caul;iflower (optional)
 Portabella mushrooms (sliced)
 Reg. Mushroom buttons (sliced)

 Fresh Rosemary
 Fresh Thyme
 Butter
 Fresh Parsley
 Fresh Garlic-Diced

 1-2 cans Cream of Mushroom soup ( this is about the only recipe that I wil use condensed soup) The real mccoy is to time consuming for this recipe.
 Put in a bowl and micrwave on high until mixture is smooth.

 In a sauce pan use about 1 stick of butter and saute rosemary ,thyme with garlic on low flame, as not to lose any butter. about 3 min.

 Put all of your cut up veggies in glass baking dish. Pour your butter and toss around to get all veggies soaked with flavor.  Pour your cream of mushroom soup all over veg. medley. Stir around till covered. You will have a creamy consistancy that will bake off in the oven. top with parsley then place in preheated oven for about 45 min. Until vegetables are soft. This is good with any meat. Specially with roast. MOMs fav.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for this - it sounds wonderful & will give me one more way to serve all that summer squash I get from the garden.  (I grow broccoli & carrots too, but they never seem to time themselves with the squash - lol!)


----------



## Shunka (Apr 22, 2006)

This sounds like something my son-in-law would even eat!!  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 23, 2006)

Breezy,  believe  it or not the brocolli does not lose its form.  When I steam a medley I put carrots 1st 8 min, then add the squash 5 min, then your mushrooms and your brocolli for the final 3- 5 min. (season and add whatever herbs after steaming) I melt real butter or E.V.O. and toss it into my seasoned steamed vegetables. (I never use the same seasonings) "always experimenting".    I am sure you will enjoy the Baked Medley let me know.

 I have others..


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 23, 2006)

Shunka.. Let me know if your son in law likes it. My grandkids eat it. Knowing ice cream is for dessert, also helps. (eat your veggies)


----------

